# Buying Reptiles From Other States.



## Kayla (Jun 21, 2017)

Hey guys. I'm relatively new to buying reptiles. 
I live in nsw and was wondering if it's possible to buy reptiles from other states? Mostly QLD.


----------



## Sheldoncooper (Jun 21, 2017)

Kayla said:


> Hey guys. I'm relatively new to buying reptiles.
> I live in nsw and was wondering if it's possible to buy reptiles from other states? Mostly QLD.


It certainly is. Different states have different regulations and different species lists so as long as u follow the nsw regulations and have the correct license. Your good to go

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## vampstorso (Jun 21, 2017)

The main things are make sure the animal is legal in your state, and you hold the right level of license. 

Beyond that you will likely need to apply for an import license, and the seller for an export license. You do this with the same place your license was issued with. 

Some states make you pay for these, some they are free.


----------



## butters (Jun 21, 2017)

Queensland has a movement permit which the seller fills out but you need to organise an import permit for NSW.


----------



## Pauls_Pythons (Jun 22, 2017)

Easy to do. QLD probably has the most confusing import/export documents at the moment but even thats not difficult once you run through it once or twice.
Remember that there will be a cost for freight, typically but not always added to the price of the animal. (Some sellers factor the cost in).

Cost may vary between sellers depending on many factors including how far they live from the airport so please don't think they are trying to rip you off as the price you pay often doesn't cover the real cost of getting the animals to you.


----------



## Scutellatus (Jun 22, 2017)

There isn't anything confusing about Queenslands paperwork. The paperwork is applied for by the seller. You only need to worry about your own import permits for your state. There are four copies to Queenslands paperwork. Two are for the seller and two for the buyer. The seller and buyer have to each send one copy to the department for their record keeping. Interstate buyers keep both copies and only have to notify their department if it is required.


----------



## Yellowtail (Jun 23, 2017)

I sell a few baby pythons each year from NSW to Qld buyers and I understand the requirement is for the Qld buyer to apply for the movement advice when the reptile is coming from interstate. I find many buyers cannot complete the required online form because it needs Microsoft Office and a printer and they only have a phone or tablet or don't have Office. I have had to complete the form on their behalf for 5 this year alone.


----------



## Pauls_Pythons (Jun 23, 2017)

Nothing wrong with the process is if was common to all states.
For those selling/buying in QLD for the first time it can be seen as over complicated certainly when compared to others around the country.


----------



## Waterrat (Jun 23, 2017)

I don't understand what so complicated about Qld Movement Advice, it's a simple form you fill in (only one page), printed out and that's it. The great thing about the Qld's system is that no import or export is required when shipping to and from Qld and doesn't cost anything. NSW should learn from Qld (not only how to play footy)


----------



## Yellowtail (Jun 23, 2017)

I don't find it a problem but how come I've had to do it for 5 Queenslanders in the last 4 months because they could not?


----------



## Wally (Jun 23, 2017)

Get rid of the state based permit system altogether I say!


----------



## Pauls_Pythons (Jun 23, 2017)

I agree Wally.
The QLD import/export is 4 pages not 1.

The QLD system is logical and would make perfect sense IF and only if the other states follow the same system. What on earth DEWLP are going to do with a paper from QLD showing we did an export they knew we were doing because they issued the export permit which I return all signed to say the export took place. (Just means they get 2 documents to say the same thing)


----------



## Scutellatus (Jun 23, 2017)

Yes it is four pages, buy you only fill in one page and the other three are automatically generated.
If you have to return the export permit then it is really no different to the paperwork up here. Here it is just more thorough.
In regard to giving them the paperwork from up here, the movement advice is for Queensland in case the animal is stopped in transit for some reason.
A national law would be good but it will never happen, states control their licensing so it is easier to police.


----------



## pinefamily (Jun 24, 2017)

In SA, it's one form to fill out, one for import, one for export. It's free, and you get it back guaranteed in 2 business days.


----------



## Pauls_Pythons (Jun 24, 2017)

Victoria still uses snail mail so it takes around a week depending on how busy they are.
That said they answer telephone inquires and are really helpful when you call but the process is still slow.
Last import I dealt with in SA the paperwork was processed on line within an hour!


----------

